# HOW TO SEPARATE GOLD FROM COPPER?



## jewelryandfix (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,i have few ?? regarding separating gold from copper techniques & equipment need it,also if any one can suggest on gold refining equipment. :?: :roll: 

Thanks for your time & help.


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 12, 2012)

All of the answers you seek,can be found using the "search" window at the top of the page.But you need to start be reading Hoke's book http://tinyurl.com/mfnyhs


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 12, 2012)

Gold and copper only? No other metals? What are the percentages of the gold and copper?


----------

